# 98 200sx grills



## Citratox (Apr 12, 2004)

I need to get a new grill for my 200sx but not sure where to find it. I dont really like the lucino grill (no offence), just not on my car.. I like this style more // 
http://www.paautoracing.com/niss200sx95.htm (the very top car) I like the thicker, horizontal bars better than the thinner vertical bars on the lucinos..

I also have these headlights http://www.x3racing.com/product.asp?pid=HD-KS-NS95-HL-C with the clear corners..

let me think what you think would look best :thumbup: 

Could anyone supply me with a link to this grill or even a name?, If so thanks alot.. Ill be posting pics of my 200sx verry verry soon, Like tonight  :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats just a painted 95-98 grill
to make it look right, you'll need to get the 95-98 headlamps to match up with the lines of the grill


----------



## Citratox (Apr 12, 2004)

Its crome though... any idea where to buy this?

actually, look at my headlights. In your opinion, What grill would match up best?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

check out the carbon fiber grill on Liuspeedtuning.com
he has a couple others there too. 
the CF just happens to by my favorite

it really depends on if you're going for a more race look or a more showy 'bling' look


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Citratox said:


> I need to get a new grill for my 200sx but not sure where to find it. I dont really like the lucino grill (no offence), just not on my car.. I like this style more //
> http://www.paautoracing.com/niss200sx95.htm (the very top car) I like the thicker, horizontal bars better than the thinner vertical bars on the lucinos..
> 
> I also have these headlights http://www.x3racing.com/product.asp?pid=HD-KS-NS95-HL-C with the clear corners..
> ...




..It is a '95-'98 Grill.. ..its not chrome.

..but if your looking for chrome..you can find 'em on Ebay or on PartsTrain.com..

..


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im selling this c/f grill. check out my sig if you're interested.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also i sell the crystal clear corners that match better than the regular clear corners with them halos.

if u want pics let me know.. and for the grill i believe the cf grill would look nice depending on the color of your car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the choices I know of:

stock 95-97 grille (PAINTED, NOT CHROME):









98 Sentra Grille:









99 Sentra Grille (and 98 200sx):









Lucino grille:









Erebuni Grille:









SKZ grille:









Chrome infinity style grille:









Chrome 95-97 style:








(you can buy it on ebay within 10 hours): http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2472075612&category=33645


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, I found this chromed 98 one on ebay as well:









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2472759183&category=33645

and the 95-97 version:









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2472927764&category=33645


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yet another site that's stealing pictures of Chris Herold's 200SX... sad...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

samo said:


> Yet another site that's stealing pictures of Chris Herold's 200SX... sad...


which pic?


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Which one of those fits on a 98 200sx (with projector head lamps) without having to switch them out for different version of the head lights. Cuz i know with the 97 grills you gotta switch in the 97 head lights......will the Erebuni grill fit? If so anyone got one i could buy or know where i could get them, i bet Erebuni sells them for an arm and a leg prob. ALSO DONT FORGET THAT NEWLY FABRICATED MAXIMA GRILL FOR THE B14 in the group buy i believe, thats pretty nice, lil expensive for me tho


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> which pic?


The champagne SE-R with the GTR kit, sans door caps.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Also there is a stillen grille, I think Wes has it, search for him.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

They will all fit, you don't have to swap out any headlights. The top 3 clips will alwas line up, the bottom 2 sometimes line up, but if not, it's no big deal.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

i thought you needed the 95-97 headlights to put on a 95-97 grille? Cuz i wanted to put a 97 grille on my 98, but i have the 98 projector head lamps


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

speedricer said:


> i thought you needed the 95-97 headlights to put on a 95-97 grille? Cuz i wanted to put a 97 grille on my 98, but i have the 98 projector head lamps


k let me break this down.


if u have a 95-97 sentra/200sx grill u can put the 98 200sx 99 sentra headlight on there it will jes look weird cuz the headlight have that loop to them on the 99 sentra and 98 200sx

u can put a 98 sentra honeycomb grill on the 98 200sx headlight but like above it will leave that loop and look weird.

hope that clears it up a little bit.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Stillen grill


----------

